# So I got my Rainbow DTG!



## cubedecibel (Nov 1, 2009)

So I got my Rainbow textile printer + pretreat machine from Groener this thursday! Got it delivered, installed and trained the same day!

I haven't had so much time to play with it yet. have printed 20-30 shirts in different colors.

So far I LOVE it! Such an incredible machine. I just wanna play with it! And the pretreat machine is dope! 

The one pass feature is really cool. White + cmyk in one pass speed things up. The SWAG-tee above was printed in that way. Took about 2-3 minutes. Not bad for white and color with 17x14 inch print.

It also have the new WCS (white ink circulation) wich is neat. 

So far, the only thing I dont like is the curing time. 3 minutes! Gotta buy a second press or a oven..

I uploaded a small video when I printed one of my old designs on a white tee.
Take a look.
[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0y-M8TKUykA&lc[/media]


----------



## TPrintDesigner (Sep 16, 2007)

Good luck with it. I had one 2 years ago and sent it back after a week.. there was no way I was going to make any money with it.


----------



## cubedecibel (Nov 1, 2009)

okay.. may I ask why? To be honest, I dont NEED to make money with it. But I allready do.


----------



## Resolute DTG (Jun 27, 2010)

Glad you are getting on ok with it, your one pass print looks really strong. I guess that's 1440 res ?


----------



## cubedecibel (Nov 1, 2009)

Colin, yes but the colors looks actually a bit better on the photo. It's a bit more "faded" in IRL. The white has not full coverage. But yeah, it's 1440!


----------



## TPrintDesigner (Sep 16, 2007)

cubedecibel said:


> okay.. may I ask why? To be honest, I dont NEED to make money with it. But I allready do.


It kept throwing up errors and was unreliable but the main problem was print speed. It was so slow on darks that we couldn't see how we would ever get a ROI.


----------



## Resolute DTG (Jun 27, 2010)

TPrintDesigner said:


> It kept throwing up errors and was unreliable but the main problem was print speed. It was so slow on darks that we couldn't see how we would ever get a ROI.


Service is making sure the customer does not get to the stage where they want to return a printer. The speed is not a valid reason to return a printer, at the demo you should have noted the speed. 

The error codes on the other hand is another matter, we would have swapped out the printer in 48 hours if it persisted with the same error code.

What were the error codes ? I am only curious as that printer is very reliable, we have them out in the field for over 1 year without a service call. Before anyone asks, used for drop shipping work so permanently thrashed.


----------



## Smalzstein (Jul 22, 2008)

Rainbow has a white ink circulation system? It doesn't say that on their website. Please clarify that form me


----------



## cubedecibel (Nov 1, 2009)

Yepp! There is a circulation system running on cartridge 7+8. So 5+6 is empty from ink. You can hear the pump every 10 minutes.

You can read "New! Now with white ink circulation system" on Groeners website (in German)

Rainbow Rainbow Textil Direktdrucker - Textil-/Direktdruck- Karl Gröner GmbH


----------



## Smalzstein (Jul 22, 2008)

Well thats fantastic! Now I'm taking this printer back into consideration. Jean could you post a picture or a video showing this recirculation system working ?


----------



## Smalzstein (Jul 22, 2008)

And what's the current price of Raibow printer ?


----------



## cubedecibel (Nov 1, 2009)

Hmm, I'm not sure if I can get a video on it.. On the picture in my first post you can see the hoses ontop of cartrige 7+8. Those hoses goes into the machine thru the housing of print head package, and is connected there. And as I said, you can hear the pump running 5-6 seconds every 10 minutes.

I paid around 16000€ for printer, pretreat machine, 4 liters of ink, 7 liter pretreatment, Tshirt box/platens (Two adult, one youth and one polo), Cleaningkit with 3 litre cleaningsolution and cleaning cartriges, shipping, installation and 4 hours training. 

I think I got pretty much for the money!


----------



## Smalzstein (Jul 22, 2008)

Ok thanks for the reply Jean. And as for one pass printing, I have the same mode in my Kiosk 3 and to be honest it only works with images with lots of gradients and does terrible job with solid colors (by solid colors I mean solid white underbase underneath. 

And what about the speed ? How fast will it print 20 x 30 cm image ? 

Also you really got a great deal for money


----------



## cubedecibel (Nov 1, 2009)

Hey Boguslaw,

Sorry for late reply.

I did a few test the other night with the same design as in my first post. 
I did a quicky and printed a few prints on the same shirt in _15x15 cm_. (x3)

*CMYK + white*
CMYK - 1440x720
White - 1440x1440 (one pass)
*1 minute 51 seconds*

*CMYK + white*
CMYK - 770x720
White - 1440x1440 (one pass)
*1 minute 27 seconds*

*CMYK with White in one pass!*
CMYK - 1440x720
White - 1440x720 (could't change resolution with this option. Uses same as CMYK!)
*38 seconds*!

I started the timer as soon as the print head started to move, and not directly after clinking 'print'!

The results looked about the same. A bit heavier white on the first with 1440x1440 res in white, but couldnt tell much difference between 2 & 3.

I forgot to take pictures..


----------



## kevrokr (Feb 26, 2007)

cubedecibel said:


> I forgot to take pictures..


Can you take video of these print times?


----------



## FatKat Printz (Dec 26, 2008)

Videos or it didn't happen...


----------



## cubedecibel (Nov 1, 2009)

kevrokr said:


> Can you take video of these print times?


I sure can do.  Hopefully I can make it this week!


----------



## Smalzstein (Jul 22, 2008)

video! video!


----------



## chimere60 (Jul 9, 2007)

Hello from france i ve a rainbow how do you make a ONE PASS??? please


----------



## cubedecibel (Nov 1, 2009)

chimere60 said:


> Hello from france i ve a rainbow how do you make a ONE PASS??? please


When I chose the print mode i can choose "CMYK only", "CMYK -> White" and "CMYK with white", wich is the one pass feature. I think there's one more option.. black only maybe..?

The guy who installed it for me told me this feature was new witg this model I got with the WICS installed.


----------



## chimere60 (Jul 9, 2007)

thank you i think my rainbow is too old 
i must contact my dealer for this great option!

A big thanks for your post


----------



## cubedecibel (Nov 1, 2009)

Sorry guys, no video for a while. The WICS broke and all my white ink ran out into the machine..  Probably one of the hoses or connectors, but it's hard to see without opening the machine.. You can see the "sprayed" ink in the last picture. Not sure exactly where the leak is.. 

New machine on the way... 










Buuhuu


----------



## chimere60 (Jul 9, 2007)

dammed!!!

if my rainbow make that i burn the dealer


----------



## cubedecibel (Nov 1, 2009)

I got really great support from the Groener, so I'm not mad at all. The WICS system is new, and it's probably some kind of manufacturing failure. The machine works like a charm besides.. this.. heh. I was told they will send me a new machine asap, and I will get new ink aswell..


----------



## chimere60 (Jul 9, 2007)

yes i know groener is great in service

i m happy withe it so beautifull graphic on dark but worry about fleece and polo that not be great


----------



## cubedecibel (Nov 1, 2009)

hmm, I have never heard that fleece is printable with DTG.. But polos should work. I guess it just needs some more white ink?. Honestly I have only tried t-shirts so far.


----------



## chimere60 (Jul 9, 2007)

OUPS NOT FLEECE LOL jacket or hooded sweat


----------



## schenk (Jul 16, 2007)

too bad for your machine, but if great that they're sending you a new one! what do you pay for 250 ml or 1ltr of ink? i have my old trusty DIY dtg but i'm also looking to update. is the ink from groener made by dupont?


----------



## cubedecibel (Nov 1, 2009)

yep, its dupont ink.

I have not bought any ink yet, as I got the machine in march and got pretty much ink with the machine (wich now is in the bin.. doh)

But the prices are: 
White 1L = 195€
White 2L = 380€
CMYK 0,5L = 95€
CMYK 250 ml = 49€
Pretreatment 2L = 59€
Pretreatment 5L = 125€


----------



## cubedecibel (Nov 1, 2009)

Update:
Gröner sent me a new machine this Wednesday. I received it today and installed it this evening. It's up and running and I couldn't be happier right now. First class service from Gröner! Time for beeeeeeeer!


----------

